# fiat headlight conversion kit



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

hello everyone wondering if anyone can help :? just bin told by our local fiat dealer we cant get conversion kit in time .we go on 28th of this month just wondering if there is a diy version to get us on our way .many thanks to all in anticapation.

kevin , marie


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

just like to add the ones i purchased off the shelf were niether use nor ornament


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Whereabouts are you?

I presume you are meaning the kits to deflect the headlight beam? If so, we keep them in stock. They serve the purpose of both headlight protector and beam deflector.

If you need any assistance please contact me.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Whereabouts are you?
> 
> I presume you are meaning the kits to deflect the headlight beam? If so, we keep them in stock. They serve the purpose of both headlight protector and beam deflector.
> 
> ...


Peter, I see you also deal in Burstner. Would you have beam deflectors for a Renault Master 56 model?
Regards
Bob


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Pusser should ask about seat headrests.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bandaid said:


> Pusser should ask about seat headrests.


If I was Puss I'd chuck the one he has away - then at least he'd have a matching pair of seats. :lol:

Great letter to Mr Burstner though. :lol: :lol:

*Kev.* Do you really need dipped headlamp lowering gadgets? I use the little wheel on the dash which drops the beam right down so it couldn't possibly dazzle anyone.

Need to drive a bit more slowly though as it limits forward visibility.

Cheers


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

i thought about lowering the beam but i dont want to take any risks with the local gendarmes they reckon there throwing around 90 euro fines for the slightest thing at the moment so i would rather have them fitted for piece of mind .its the 1st time ive being abroad with the motorhome so i dont know if im being O T T or not. but thanks for the help guys


kevin, marie


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I have spent the last 2 years camping in France with lowered beams, and it works. Flashed once, and that was approaching the brow of a hill.

bob


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kevin
I don't know if I am talking out of turn. I was under the impression that your Fiat based Burstner being fitted with Hymer parts would have the round Hella lights. If that is the case you only have to take off the cowling cover and take out the 2 screws invert the light module refit the 2 screws and the cowling and this is then in drive on the RHS mode. You don't need any stick on lens compensators.
Kind regards


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Gaffa Tape*

I use Gaffa Tape as I am too tight to buy ready made ones. Never had a problem yet


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, Google EGR. They supply headlight protectors and you need the continental. They're about £45.00. Put in place. Stick on the stickers and leave. Ideal for abroad and leave them on when you return.


----------

